# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Does Anyone Remember?

## walterallen1

Does anyone remember back in the late 80's I believe, when Omni magazine came out with an artical on dreaming? As I recall as part of the article Omni wanted people who could Lucid Dream, specially those who could fly, to collect some data for them about their experience and abilities. They wanted to know things like how fast you could fly, how high you could fly and how long you could fly, to name a few. 
Well I was excited because not only could I fly but I loved to fly and I often had Lucid Dreams where I could check out my abilities. Well at this point I could not Lucid Dream on command, but it wasn't long before I found myself in a dream and realized I was dreaming. My girl friend was in my dream, so I explained to her that this was my dream and that we can fly if we want to. We flew together and then I asked her to see how high she could fly. She took off straight up and disappeared out of sight. When I tried, I could not get any higher then the telephone poles, which frustrated me right out of the dream.
I often wonder what data Omni collected from their article. 

What flying abilities do you have when you are having a Lucid Dream?

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by walterallen1_
> *Does anyone remember back in the late 80's I believe, when Omni magazine came out with an artical on dreaming? As I recall as part of the article Omni wanted people who could Lucid Dream, specially those who could fly, to collect some data for them about their experience and abilities. They wanted to know things like how fast you could fly, how high you could fly and how long you could fly, to name a few. 
> Well I was excited because not only could I fly but I loved to fly and I often had Lucid Dreams where I could check out my abilities. Well at this point I could not Lucid Dream on command, but it wasn't long before I found myself in a dream and realized I was dreaming. My girl friend was in my dream, so I explained to her that this was my dream and that we can fly if we want to. We flew together and then I asked her to see how high she could fly. She took off straight up and disappeared out of sight. When I tried, I could not get any higher then the telephone poles, which frustrated me right out of the dream.
> I often wonder what data Omni collected from their article. 
> 
> What flying abilities do you have when you are having a Lucid Dream?*



Jeez, you didn't work very hard.  Go to the Search Engine Dogpile.com and search up 'Omni Magazine Dream Flying' or 'Omni Magazine Lucid Dreaming' and you will find what I already know, and that is that Omni Magazine was full of crap.  They never did any follow up as you would suggest.  They got whatever mileage they could out of the budding popularity of Lucid Dreaming ... perpetuating all of the misconceptions which are still so current (people still believe all of the promised hype while stubbornly denying their own experience), and then they moved onto the next stupid piece of crap they thought their target audience would wet themselves for.  Thank God that finally people wised up enough to drop their subscriptions so that we could keep the perfectly good trees that were being chopped down for the paper being wasted to publish that psuedo scientific bullcrap.   Their very target audience was better informed then the Magazine that was being offered, and they resented paying for what they already knew, or, worse, were offended at being given what they knew to be misinformation. 

Oh, you must have been the exception.

----------


## walterallen1

Hey Leo___CALM DOWN. I only asked if anyone remembered this article. No where did I state that I was a big fan of Omni or a subscriber. Back then I thought I might be alone in this area of dreaming because everyone I knew had no Idea of what I was talking about when I shared my dream experiences with them.
You however obviously have either a personel issue with Omni or magazines in general. I never thought I would get attacked for sharing a simple curiousity about the past, but I guess when you open yourself up to responses from a audience of the web your bound to feedback such as yours. 
Further more, and this "is" my mistake, is that I should have been more clear about what I was truely interested in knowing and that is "why I couldn't fly higher then I did in my Lucid Dream"?

I don't mind criticism, but I do mind when someone assumes that I am someone I am not. I came to this site because I have a genuine interest to want to learn more about this ability I have. 

Thanks for your reply, but it isn't what I'm looking for.

----------


## Rapscallion

Walter, many people cannot fly very high in dreams. Often we start to wake up the farther from earth that we go. I think the reason for this is that we have lived on Earth for our entire lives, and don't know what it's like to be in outer space. Your brain tells itself the farther you are from Earth, the farther you are from the dream, because theres nothing up there in the sky. Next time you are flying high, make sure you keep in mind that there are planets out there in space, there are planes and satellites up here in the sky, and the dream is not only happening on the ground.

----------


## mongreloctopus

hey there walter--don't be discouraged by the critical response.  everyone here is really helpful and good-natured (although it may take time to understand certain folks..)

as to your question, flying is like any other dream ability.  your proficiency is based entirely on how proficient you KNOW you are.  my guess would be that when you saw your girlfriend disappear, you immediately had a thought similar to "(i wonder if) she can fly higher than i can"--a lot of times just considering the possibility of something makes it very difficult to accomplish.  ive been able to shoot fireballs out of my hands, and then thirty seconds later, fail completely.  it seems also that failure breeds failure, because with failure comes renewed doubts about your ability to do whatever it is you have been trying to do.

----------


## Glorfindel_III

heya walt. I used to be similar, i could only fly about roof level. I then changed the way that i flew and it worked to break that barrier:

I used to fly 'superman' style and would take a funning jump and more or less glide, but this had limitations on distance and height. 

Last time i wanted to try flying i did this: while you are standing up, fold your legs, don't worry about falling over though because you'll just hover. You can then change directions by leaning in the way that you want to head, and if you want to go faster, just concentrate on propelling yourself. It's like have a huge engine coming from under your legs. If you want to test how high you can go, i would recomend just flying around a bit first, to get the feeling of it, then just straighten up and concentrate on shooting yourself as high as you can. Remember whatever you think you can do, you can do.

----------

